# How do you get your glasspacks to be louder!



## Hydrohype

It's bad enough that they dont look even under the car? but they are quiet as fuck..

what is the deal? will they be louder if the pipe is more narrow? or will that give them a higher pitch?

I was told that the shorter glasspack's are louder, so I got some short one's on my 68 and they are not as loud as what 

I have on my 76!

Is it true that if you put them on backward's they will be louder?

I used to hear a rumor that if you spray water inside them it does something to make them louder? 

when I was a kid they used to call glasspacks (RAPPER'S) because of the loud rapping noise they would make when you accelerate or downshift..


----------



## pink63impala

What size are they? What size engine? Shorter is louder.backwards is louder..just keep running them,they'll get louder.


----------



## CoupeDTS

theyll get louder when the glass fibers melt. any exhaust is the quietest when its just put on. If you do more narrow or more wide than the rest of the pipe itll sound like an import


----------



## Hydrohype

pink63impala said:


> What size are they? What size engine? Shorter is louder.backwards is louder..just keep running them,they'll get louder.


The Motor is 400 sb with a 4 barrel, I use to have a 307 with single exhaust. I put the 400 in first, then went to a muffler 

shop and payed the guy to run dual's strait back on each side. Im a dumb ass for excepting the work.. they dont look uniform at all 

when your up under the car. my guess is they are about 18 inch's long.. my 76 caprice has a 400 sb with a 2 barrel and duals that 

are around 22 inch's long.. and sound tight, crisp and loud! once the mufflers are used will they still work if I turn them around?


----------



## Hydrohype

CoupeDTS said:


> theyll get louder when the glass fibers melt. any exhaust is the quietest when its just put on. If you do more narrow or more wide than the rest of the pipe itll sound like an import


(noted)


----------



## warning

Hydrohype said:


> It's bad enough that they dont look even under the car? but they are quiet as fuck..
> 
> what is the deal? will they be louder if the pipe is more narrow? or will that give them a higher pitch?
> 
> I was told that the shorter glasspack's are louder, so I got some short one's on my 68 and they are not as loud as what
> 
> I have on my 76!
> 
> Is it true that if you put them on backward's they will be louder?
> 
> I used to hear a rumor that if you spray water inside them it does something to make them louder?
> 
> when I was a kid they used to call glasspacks (RAPPER'S) because of the loud rapping noise they would make when you accelerate or downshift..


You gotta wait until they are warm then spray water in them and fire your engine and it blows the packing loose. Or u could just let them get louder on their own


----------



## Casualdreamer

Just get those mother's hot and park in a incline (drive way) stick a water hose in the pipe get a bit of water to flow threw your glass pack to break up the fiber glass. May take a couple of times but will sound good. Did it in my 70 impala.


----------



## warning

Casualdreamer said:


> Just get those mother's hot and park in a incline (drive way) stick a water hose in the pipe get a bit of water to flow threw your glass pack to break up the fiber glass. May take a couple of times but will sound good. Did it in my 70 impala.


X2


----------



## kadillak_driver

When i was younger i loved loud exhaust. Now the quiter the better. That noise is just annoying to me. But to each his own


----------



## Hydrohype

COOL ! THANKS FOR THE ADVISE GUYS...


----------



## str8 klwnn

I have a 350 and i put 12" glass packs. And i set off alarms. And i got 2 warnings from cops


----------



## KURSED1

2" pipe with 12" packs is the way to go.


----------



## el chevvy

KURSED1 said:


> 2" pipe with 12" packs is the way to go.


 What brand, make??


----------



## Big_Money

Gut the glass packs


----------



## eandawalda

el chevvy said:


> What brand, make??


If you want loud look up purple hornies flow tech manufactures them for holly I do believe and hands down these are the loudest mothers I've ever heard in my life both people don't like them that try them out for the first time cuz it damn sounds like running open headers... We need two and a half inch exhaust straight piped true duals with two of the slip over purple hornies on my buddy's truck that i used to work with stock 350 on stock manifolds and he used to set up alarms he rattle his windows coming home every night 3 months into them his wife made him take them off.. so first-hand experience being a mechanic for 20 some years I've heard a lot of different glass packs nothing has came even close in comparison to them purple hornies


----------



## Mesiken64

Hydrohype said:


> It's bad enough that they dont look even under the car? but they are quiet as fuck..
> 
> what is the deal? will they be louder if the pipe is more narrow? or will that give them a higher pitch?
> 
> I was told that the shorter glasspack's are louder, so I got some short one's on my 68 and they are not as loud as what
> 
> I have on my 76!
> 
> Is it true that if you put them on backward's they will be louder?
> 
> I used to hear a rumor that if you spray water inside them it does something to make them louder?
> 
> when I was a kid they used to call glasspacks (RAPPER'S) because of the loud rapping noise they would make when you accelerate or downshift..


I had glass packs on my 64. I tried them out. After a week I put 3 chamber flow masters on my 64. Glass packs sounded like a Honda or dirt bike. Just my opinion though.


----------

